# self contained breathing apparatus. Refer to State Waste Disposal Authority



## Minga

Self contained breathing apparatus may be needed for prolonged periods of exposure. Refer to appropriate State Waste Disposal Authority

Tengo mis dudas con respecto a self contained breathing apparatus, no parece ser un respirador artificial o una mascara de oxígeno sino un aparato más sofisticado? o es simplemente un tanque de oxígeno propio?
y la oficina de State Waste Disposal Authority no se si tiene un símil en nuestras latitudes o si lo traduzco tal cual.... no estoy segura por eso quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme ?
Gracias!
Minga


----------



## chemgirl

Equipo de respiración autocontenido.

No es oxígeno lo que contiene, sino aire seco. Se utiliza para entrar en atmósferas tóxicas o venenosas. A continuación coloco información:

_________________________________________________________________________
*Respirador auto-contenido 
*El respirador auto-contenido proporciona una     fuente de aire no contaminado suministrado por un tanque de aire comprimido. El tanque y     el regulador de aire son semejantes a los usados por los buceadores. 
 La mascarilla usa un regulador de presión a demanda que     admite aire del tanque cuando el usuario empieza a aspirar y se reduce cuando exhala. La     mascarilla debe ajustar muy bien a la cara por lo que debe cuidarse que las patillas     largas, la barba o los lentes no interfieran con el ajuste.  

 http://www.faxsa.com.mx/bromuro/Man_BM/segurida.html
_________________________________________________________________________

Saludos!


----------



## chemgirl

También conseguí la traducción en el diccionario ing-esp de la OSHA:

_   self contained breathing apparatus  =  equipo de respiración autocontenido_

Y en esta página, puedes ver dos imágenes con las partes de un equipo autocontenido: http://www.pass.com.co/Productos/Contra_incendios/Survivair_autocontenido.html

Saludos!


----------



## Minga

MUY UTIL, muchas muchas gracias
Me queda la duda con la oficina de State Waste Disposal Authority que no se si tiene un similar en español o si lo traduzco y listo?
GRACIAS!


----------



## Minga

BUENISIMO EL DATO DEL DICCIONARIO INDUSTRIAL!!!!! GRACIAS!
espero tus comentarios sobre la State Waste Disposal Authority


----------



## chemgirl

Yo lo traduciría como:

"Autoridad estatal para la disposición de desechos"

Saludos.


----------



## Minga

disposal sería eliminación me parece
disposición significa otra cosa... 
Autoridad estatal para la eliminación de deshechos podría ser si
GRACIAS!


----------



## chemgirl

Tienes razón. 

Autoridad estatal para la eliminación de desechos.

Saludos.


----------



## pizarro

Sólo un dato: en España se suelen llamar "equipos de respiración autónoma".


----------



## Minga

perfecto, buen dato pizarro, gracias!


----------

